# Happy, content, THRILLED?



## Yardman

What makes you happy, content, or thrilled with your spouse?

Just asking as I remember days when we were thrilled to be with each other. Some happened recently, spur of the moment thing that was just special..cuz nothing special was going on.

What keeps you thrilled and excited?

Can every day be special? Would that create an exponential curve of "one-up-manship", that will deflate like a souflet brought prematurely out of the oven?

I have no qualms about stoking the fire, just don't want to run out of kindling or have it become worn out as an everyday event

I understand that there is an an ebb and flow to life. Just feel good that things have been thrilling, but don't want to burn it out. Guess I'll save a few youle loggs and some kindling to blaze them up if the fire smolders.


----------



## romantic_guy

I don't know if every day can be "special" but even in the days of routine I am thrilled with my wife and our relationship (39 years). It does take effort though...little things like taking time for a meaningful kiss (not a peck) every day. It means doing things for each other and calling each other during the day just to say, "How are you doing?"

But why am I thrilled to be married to my wife? She is easy to get along with, smart (we are on the same intellectual level), and extremely loyal and conscientious in all of her responsibilities. She has our house decorated like a little B&B, such a romantic space. She has the perfect body type for me, petite, (5'2" and 110 lbs) great legs. AND...she is great in bed!!

I could go on, but those are just a few things off the top of my head.


----------



## I'mAllIn

I don't know if every day can "be special", but I think we can do something, even if it's something very small, every day to make our spouse "feel special", and those are the things that make me feel happy, content, THRILLED. My husband and I have some standard routines that we follow every day that make each other feel happy & loved. I leave the house while he's still in bed 5 days of the week, and I never leave without giving him a kiss, not a quick peck, but a really long, deep kiss and I tell him I love him. He says that makes him happy. In return his schedule at work is more flexible than mine, so he often does something nice for me during the day, like bring me my favorite coffee or take me to lunch. That makes me happy. If I'm at the grocery store I'll buy him his favorite treat, if he goes to the store he'll pick me up a bunch of my favorite flowers. I'll make his favorite dinner, he'll wash & shine up my car. We just each do special, unexpected but very much appreciated things for each other that make it clear we're a priority and we're thinking about each other. We don't take each other for granted. 
I don't think it's possible to become worn out with these every day events because really there are so many ways to show our spouses that we love them if we just pay attention, and if something happens and we have a bad day or a few bad days in a row we have all of those nice things that we've done for each other to look back on and remember that there are way more good days than bad.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I love physical touch! My husband finds time every night to snuggle next to me without kids interrupting. I love when he touches me with his manly hands. I love when he gazes in my eyes with his beautiful blue eyes. I love hearing his soft and caring voice when he calls to say hello while at work. I love that he will give me his undivided attention when I'm talking to him. I love his passionate kisses.

My husband is the most wonderful man that walks this planet. He works so hard to provide for us, he is a fabulous father to our 3 girls, he does his best to keep us all happy as a whole. My husband is my best friend. I appreciate all the hard work he puts into our family. Since I'm disabled with chronic pain, he puts in extra effort daily to help me out. I'm the luckiest wife to have him as my husband. We are very much in love. We been married nearly 12 wonderful years. I do my best to meet and fulfill all his needs as well. We are both emotionally and physically connected as one. I really hope it stays this way. I like to surprise him once in a while to keep things interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Physical closeness is important to both of us. Not necessarily sex, just touching and being together. Sex is very important too. We both crave each others bodies. I think our pheromones are really in sync  Every morning he kisses me deeply before he goes to work (he leaves before I get up) and on weekends we spend a couple of hours in bed before we get up if we don't have to get up for anything. We cuddle, have sex, read the paper, have coffee, maybe watch TV and have breakfast too once in a while, all under the covers.

It is also very important to us to go away together every few weeks or months. We plan weekends and trips out months ahead. We watch for good hotel deals in cities near us. We attend football games and get a room. We go to the mountains. Every year we go to Grey Cup, and go to Canmore for our anniversary. In summer we camp every chance we get. Since our kids are older these are great opportunities for us to be alone together and just have fun.

As for the day to day stuff, since reconciling after his cheating we do as much as possible together. We both cook, clean, take out the garbage, shovel the snow, mow the yard, water the plants, drive the kids, do the groceries etc etc. We used to have 'his n hers' chores but not any more. It's working much better this way.

I also love just looking at him. I love watching his face, seeing him smile or frown, studying his sexy nose and eyes, watching him suck in his gut in front of the mirror, seeing how carefully he chops onions. It just makes me happy to see him doing all that stuff.


----------



## Marv

:smthumbupon’t be “static.” Keep new things coming. Being boring is a big no-no in a relationship. When your spouse is bored, he or she might seek another person’s company, so keep things interesting. Surprise your him or her every now and then. Travel. Go to places both of you have never been to before. Explore each other’s interests. Be adventurous.:smthumbup:


----------



## TheAwkardChick

very happy with my hubby  he makes a wonderful father, he is patient, understanding, fun, sweet, loyal....ahh what a keeper! i hope he feels similar with me


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Marv said:


> Travel. Go to places both of you have never been to before. Explore each other’s interests. Be adventurous.:smthumbup:


YES, what a shame to say, but we didn't start going places as a couple, just Me & him, with Romance in mind, over night stays - till we hit 19 yrs of marraige! Don't get so caught up in "doing" to forget these precious things! I have always been the planner type - chasing some goal, some perceived dream, what I did was - forgot to smell some of the roses on the this beautiful journey together, my mind was too much on the destination ! 

We just always did EVERYTHING as a family, a Unit, we had alot of kids & didn't want to bother anyone to babysit . Even ours crashed on our bedroom floor at times, even in our bed. Such an open door policy , looking back was so very unwise!! Even though my husband wanted MORE sex back then, he says when things were DRY, he was still HAPPY, and I was HAPPY too. But we were missing the sexually adventerous erotic fire that we just only touched on -it seems when we were intimate & got caught up, then it was back to "family mode". 

Now ....it is THRILLED. We have suddenly came into "our youth" , a little late in coming - but so blessed for it's arrival. Now we are experiencing the delicious icing on the cake, it is no longer about the destination for me, it IS the here & now, the kids can handle their own, it is Mom & Dad's time ! We're smelling alot of roses these days, it's kinda like that old 60's hit by Tommy James "I think we're alone now" -how we want to run off with each other -but away from our kids -instead of away from the parents !


----------



## that_girl

I don't really believe in happiness because it's such an inconsistent emotion.

However, contentment and satisfaction are sought after in this home.

I still get butterflies when I know he's coming home 

I still look forward to when we go to bed and just snuggle before falling asleep. It's my favorite time of day.


----------



## heartsbeating

I agree with that_girl: happiness is fleeting, contentment is another matter and really, I can't look to my husband to bring me that. It has to come from within. In a way, it's similar with being "thrilled". It's all relative and I think it does come back to looking inward and recognizing the magic of daily life yourself.

However with that being said, I'll now answer your question as you perhaps originally intended. We have traveled the world together. We literally put all our belongings in storage and took off on an open-ended travel adventure. That was thrilling. And when we stopped, it took me time to adjust to the thrill of the every day again. But you know what? Even when I think back to our travels, as wonderful as they were, the magic I remember is always the simplest moments experienced between us. It was sharing a cup of tea in a cafe. It was him bringing me soup when I was sick. It was watching him take photos of a sunset. Those are the moments that truly touch me. 

Finding the "special" in the every day is up to the individual. For me it's coming home and walking the dog with my husband and hearing about his day. It's that he remembered my favorite show was on and got my favorite chocolate to enjoy while watching it. It's that he started his new job today and he told me that he'd placed the love note I'd left for him in his shirt pocket a few months ago, into the pocket of his suit, so he'd have me near him. It's waking up 5minutes before the alarm goes off as I was concerned about him being on time for his first day - and then having him hold and kiss me during those 5 "bonus" minutes. It's knowing he likes tobasco sauce on his egg, sunny-side up and cooking breakfast while he brings various tie options into the kitchen to help me pick which one goes best with his shirt. It's kissing him goodbye and telling him I can't wait to see him home again to hear about his first day. 

It's the day to day life stuff that is thrilling. We just have to notice it. Hubs and I both like romance so we also make effort to be romantic with each other and we get joy out of doing this too. I guess that comes back to "love languages".


----------



## Laurae1967

I am THRILLED with my husband/marriage. I've been married 5 years and we have had some ups and downs, but through good IC and MC, our marriage for the past 3 years has gotten better and better. We are in a great place now and are so in love. We have a great sex life and are best friends. It's kind of disgusting how happy we have become.

We have learned to trust each other, and to understand what each of us needs to be happy. My husband has become incredibly loving, affectionate, and gives me a lot of affirmation. I truly feel like he loves and accepts me for who I am. My husband told me that my support of him, belief in him, loving him no matter what has made him closer to me. I have worked on being a lot less critical of him and that has made it easier for him to be more giving and loving to me. 

The more I give to him, the more he gives to me. The more he gives to me, the more I give to him. We don't keep score EVER. We just feel motivated to do whatever we can to make each other happy because we love each other so much. It is truly a gift to feel like your spouse accepts you completey. I think that is what we give to each other that makes us so happy.


----------



## Thewife

to name some...
Happy moments-watching a family/kids movie with H and kids all snuggled together with pop corns, having a lazy morning at the beach leaning on H shoulders and listening to our favourite music while watching the kids build sandcastles, when my 5 year old son comes to massage my head with his little hands when I lay on the couch tired.

Thrilling: date nights with hubby when kids are at grandma's, when H comes home very early on weekdays, when I get kinky text msg from H while at work, when we go for a short getaway honey moons every few months. 

Content: To feel that me and kids are his priority, to come home knowing I have a best friend who will listen to my any kind of lamenting without judging me, above all I have a family to call my own and cherish each other.


----------

